# Ciao ragazzi



## SanGigio (21 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao a tutti, voi non mi conoscete e per questo sono qui a presentarmi, mi chiamo Emanuele, ho 22 anni e scrivo da Reggio Calabria, ho iniziato a seguire bene il calcio ma soprattutto il Milan da quando l'Italia ha vinto i mondiali, quindi capirete bene che il mio primo ricordo vivido del calcio per quanto riguarda i club è stata l'ultima Champions con Ricky Kaká idolo assoluto. In ogni caso io direi di conoscervi abbastanza bene (virtualmente parlando) perché vi seguo da ANNI, siete il mio punto di riferimento per qualsiasi cosa che riguarda il Milan, e mi fa piacere leggere le vostre considerazioni anche per argomenti non inerenti alla nostra amata squadra. Addirittura vi leggo da quando il forum era su forumfree, semplicemente in tutti questi anni non ho avuto la voglia di presentarmi, l'account è datato 2016 e mi dispiace non averlo fatto prima, ma è finalmente arrivato il momento, voglio condividere questo magico anno (calcisticamente parlando, ovvio) con voi


----------



## Hellscream (21 Dicembre 2020)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Andre96 (21 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao!! Non so se dirti benvenuto sia corretto 
In ogni caso, è un piacere conoscerti! Un amico tifoso in più può solo essere un bene


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao, piacere di conoscerti


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

SanGigio ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, voi non mi conoscete e per questo sono qui a presentarmi, mi chiamo Emanuele, ho 22 anni e scrivo da Reggio Calabria, ho iniziato a seguire bene il calcio ma soprattutto il Milan da quando l'Italia ha vinto i mondiali, quindi capirete bene che il mio primo ricordo vivido del calcio per quanto riguarda i club è stata l'ultima Champions con Ricky Kaká idolo assoluto. In ogni caso io direi di conoscervi abbastanza bene (virtualmente parlando) perché vi seguo da ANNI, siete il mio punto di riferimento per qualsiasi cosa che riguarda il Milan, e mi fa piacere leggere le vostre considerazioni anche per argomenti non inerenti alla nostra amata squadra. Addirittura vi leggo da quando il forum era su forumfree, semplicemente in tutti questi anni non ho avuto la voglia di presentarmi, l'account è datato 2016 e mi dispiace non averlo fatto prima, ma è finalmente arrivato il momento, voglio condividere questo magico anno (calcisticamente parlando, ovvio) con voi



Benvenuto e piacere di conoscerti.


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Dicembre 2020)

Benvenuto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Dicembre 2020)

SanGigio ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, voi non mi conoscete e per questo sono qui a presentarmi, mi chiamo Emanuele, ho 22 anni e scrivo da Reggio Calabria, ho iniziato a seguire bene il calcio ma soprattutto il Milan da quando l'Italia ha vinto i mondiali, quindi capirete bene che il mio primo ricordo vivido del calcio per quanto riguarda i club è stata l'ultima Champions con Ricky Kaká idolo assoluto. In ogni caso io direi di conoscervi abbastanza bene (virtualmente parlando) perché vi seguo da ANNI, siete il mio punto di riferimento per qualsiasi cosa che riguarda il Milan, e mi fa piacere leggere le vostre considerazioni anche per argomenti non inerenti alla nostra amata squadra. Addirittura vi leggo da quando il forum era su forumfree, semplicemente in tutti questi anni non ho avuto la voglia di presentarmi, l'account è datato 2016 e mi dispiace non averlo fatto prima, ma è finalmente arrivato il momento, voglio condividere questo magico anno (calcisticamente parlando, ovvio) con voi



Bienvenido. 

A giudicare dal nick prevedo attriti con l’amico [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] ahahahahahah 

Scherzi a parte, buona permanenza, ragazzo. 

E buon Natale!


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bienvenido.
> 
> A giudicare dal nick prevedo attriti con l’amico [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] ahahahahahah
> 
> ...



A proposito, ma cos'è sta storia del tifoso interista che ti cita??
Ahah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A proposito, ma cos'è sta storia del tifoso interista che ti cita??
> Ahah



Occhio al boldato in fondo, Diablo



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma si, come ti dicevo il loro problema è nell’ordine della percezione della realtà. Lo scorso anno, quando eravamo nella melma totale, in questo periodo, dicevano che dovevamo diventare nei loro confronti ciò che il Toro è nei confronti della Juve. E altri dicevano che in realtà lo siamo quasi sempre stati, nei loro confronti. Cioè, altri dicevano che noi siamo quasi sempre stati nella storia il Torino rispetto alla Juve, se paragonati a loro, e che loro sono da sempre la prima squadra di Milano.
> 
> Ripeto: alcuni di loro hanno seri problemi a distinguere la fantasia dalla realtà. E più che un problema a distinguere la fantasia dalla realtà, ora che ci penso, è un problema di conflitto tra io e super io. Questo perché, fondamentalmente, gli interisti si possono riassumere in un concetto: complesso di inferiorità.
> 
> ...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Occhio al boldato in fondo, Diablo



C'è un interista nuovo sul forum che si è registrato come odiolarube e nel messaggio di presentazione ha scritto che lo conosci. 
Vacci piano coi cugini che poi ti fanno inca.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C'è un interista nuovo sul forum che si è registrato come odiolarube e nel messaggio di presentazione ha scritto che lo conosci.
> Vacci piano coi cugini che poi ti fanno inca.











Figurati Diablo, ho vissuto a Milano 34 anni della mia vita, e anche se me ne sono andato da tanti anni gli interisti me li mangio a colazione ancora oggi. Coi vecchi Commandos tigre non si scherza, a meno che non si voglia mostrare il middle finger al proprio istinto di autoconservazione.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Dicembre 2020)

SanGigio ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, voi non mi conoscete e per questo sono qui a presentarmi, mi chiamo Emanuele, ho 22 anni e scrivo da Reggio Calabria, ho iniziato a seguire bene il calcio ma soprattutto il Milan da quando l'Italia ha vinto i mondiali, quindi capirete bene che il mio primo ricordo vivido del calcio per quanto riguarda i club è stata l'ultima Champions con Ricky Kaká idolo assoluto. In ogni caso io direi di conoscervi abbastanza bene (virtualmente parlando) perché vi seguo da ANNI, siete il mio punto di riferimento per qualsiasi cosa che riguarda il Milan, e mi fa piacere leggere le vostre considerazioni anche per argomenti non inerenti alla nostra amata squadra. Addirittura vi leggo da quando il forum era su forumfree, semplicemente in tutti questi anni non ho avuto la voglia di presentarmi, l'account è datato 2016 e mi dispiace non averlo fatto prima, ma è finalmente arrivato il momento, voglio condividere questo magico anno (calcisticamente parlando, ovvio) con voi



Ben arrivato e forza Milan!


----------

